# einfache Frage zu Netbeans und visual Editor



## ernst (7. Jun 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
1)
mit Netbeans 5.5 will ich mit dem Visual Editor eine grafische Oberfläche erzeugen.
Ich gehe so vor:
Projekt anlegen. Dann rechter Mausklick auf den Projektnamen --> new --> new JFrame Form. Dann gibt es auf dem rechten Fenster die Knöpfe "Source" und "Design".
Dann habe ich von rechts ein Button, ein Textfeld und ein Label auf das "Designfeld" gezogen.
Nach dem Kompilieren meldet der Compiler keinen Fehler.
Warum wird dann aber das erzeugte Fenster mit dem Button, Textfeld und dem Label nicht auf dem Bildschirm dargestellt (so wie es mit nach Drücken des Knopfs "Preview Design" aussehen müsste)?

2) 
Ist mein Vorgehen zur Erzeugung einer grafische Oberfläche richtig? (bzw. was fehlt noch)

3)
Gibt es ein Tutorial (vielleicht auch auf Deutsch) für die Benutzung des Visual Editor Netbeans 5.5?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2008)

Leider hast du kein Bild gepostet, so kann nun niemand nachvollziehen, was du angezeigt bekommst.
Aber ich denke, dass das Problem darin liegt, dass NetBeans standardmäßig das Fenster auf die PreferredSize der Komponenten bringt  (also pack() aufruft).
Das kannst du im Properties-Editor für deinen JFrame einstellen


----------



## ernst (7. Jun 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider hast du kein Bild gepostet, so kann nun niemand nachvollziehen, was du angezeigt bekommst.
> Aber ich denke, dass das Problem darin liegt, dass NetBeans standardmäßig das Fenster auf die PreferredSize der Komponenten bringt  (also pack() aufruft).
> Das kannst du im Properties-Editor für deinen JFrame einstellen



----
1)
in dem Visual Editor gibt es zwar ein Unterfenster mit dem Titel Properties,
doch ich weiss nicht, wo ich da was einstellen könnte.

2) Der Compiler bringt folgede Meldung
init:
deps-jar:
compile:
run:
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 1 second)

3) Ich kann dir kein Bild bringen, weil kein Bild bzw.ein Fenster erzeugt wird. sondern nur obige Meldung des Compilers.

4) Ich kann dir nur den von Netbean erzeugten Quellcode geben:


```
/*
 * NewJFrame.java
 *
 * Created on 7. Juni 2008, 09:26
 */

/**
 *
 * @author  carlox
 */
public class NewJFrame extends javax.swing.JFrame {
    
    /** Creates new form NewJFrame */
    public NewJFrame() {
        initComponents();
    }
    
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc=" Generated Code ">                          
    private void initComponents() {
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jTextPane1 = new javax.swing.JTextPane();
        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTextPane1);

        jLabel1.setText("jLabel1");

        jButton1.setText("jButton1");

        org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout layout = new org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout(getContentPane());
        getContentPane().setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .add(layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.LEADING)
                    .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .add(jScrollPane1, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 150, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .add(jButton1))
                    .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .add(jLabel1)))
                .addContainerGap(240, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.LEADING)
            .add(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .add(30, 30, 30)
                .add(jLabel1)
                .add(64, 64, 64)
                .add(jButton1)
                .add(44, 44, 44)
                .add(jScrollPane1, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, org.jdesktop.layout.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addContainerGap(103, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        pack();
    }// </editor-fold>                        
    
    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
            public void run() {
                new NewJFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
        });
    }
    
    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JButton jButton1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel1;
    private javax.swing.JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    private javax.swing.JTextPane jTextPane1;
    // End of variables declaration                   
    
}
```


mfg
Ernst


----------

